
Electric Cars Are Estimated to Be Cheaper Than Regular Cars by 2022 - Elof
https://singularityhub.com/2019/04/29/electric-cars-are-estimated-to-be-cheaper-than-regular-cars-by-2022/
======
jtlienwis
Everyone leaves out the fact that current EVs are heavier than their ICE
competition. Since road wear is something like to the fourth power of axel
weight, the road wear is going to be nearly 3x using a fleet of EVs. The extra
concrete and energy needed to maintain roads will negate any saving unless the
fleet is made lighter.

